

Sitting can kill you - skbohra123
http://www.businessinsider.com/sitting-can-kill-you-2011-4

======
Jem
A little confused by the line: 'Women who sit 6 hours a day are 40% more
likely to die'

Given that dying is a certainty, I feel there's something missing from that
sentence.

